# Unique Halloween Costume for Blonde Girl 2012



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

What about Rainbow Brite? LOTS of color there, and she's definitely blond! Super retro and totally fun.

Rainbow Brite Costume


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the idea of RainbowBrite!

A few other ideas:

Marilyn Monroe 

Barbie 

Lady Gaga

Supergirl

Greek/Roman Goddess - Athena, Aphrodite, Artemis...


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

My aunt did barbie in a box a couple years back...it looked pretty good. She did herself up like a doll then built a lifsize barbie box from the knees up. I can't find a pic right now but if i do i'll post it. She used clear plastic in the front so it really did look just like a barbie box.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let's see...drawn from comics or cartoons, common enough so people are more likely to get it, but not so common there will be several versions of "you" everywhere you go. Blonde, colorful and sexy. Hmm.

What about Nancy Callahan from Sin City?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

o0o rainbow bright!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely She Ra- or as Adora
http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...&tbnw=121&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:220,i:163

http://www.buycostumes.com/Masters-Of-The-Universe-She-Ra-Adult-Costume/800867/ProductDetail.aspx

Also Cheetara would be sexy, lots of fans there, you can do your hair teased and with the markings
http://www.buycostumes.com/ThunderCats-Cheetarah-Adult-Costume/804497/ProductDetail.aspx

Almost forgot, Sailor Moon or Venus. I was Venus one year and loads of people wanted my pic. My venus had a plunging V neck and the skirt was alot shorter.
omg look at these boots! moi sexxai

Ive been both Sailor Venus and She ra and both costumes got tons of attention ( I made my She ra costume)
http://www.buycostumes.com/Anime-Adult-Boots/803861/ProductDetail.aspx
http://www.buycostumes.com/Sailor-Moon-Adult-Costume/804374/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

How about Babydoll from the movie Sucker Punch. She blonde,sexy and BADASS!


----------



## maggiewilliams07 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oooh. i never thought of rainbow bright. im like a lot of these ideas


----------

